#ubuntu-us-ar 2011-05-31
<r2d2rogers> Well, I made it to Conway
<Ahmuck> jobwise?
<r2d2rogers> yup and sitting in greebrier now
#ubuntu-us-ar 2011-06-01
<az7_> wooo chat night!
<DoubleB> woooooo
<az7_> in nwalug as well hobbsc?
#ubuntu-us-ar 2011-06-05
<zillah> hello all
<Ahmuck> evening
<zillah> what are you up to tonight?
<Ahmuck> taxes
<zillah> fun stuff
#ubuntu-us-ar 2015-05-27
<TommyT> good night!
